# #1 and #2 blocks (tip up) does't work?!



## Blade2 (May 12, 2011)

Hello all,
I train in Arnis, and I've noticed, even during slow sparring there is a  problem with blocking #1 and #2  (in my system it's / and \  respectively going from up to down), using tip up block, (i.e. like #1 vs  #1 and #2 vs #2, although the block might not move like a strike).
The problem is as follows: if the attack starts from opponent shoulder  level, but goes down to knees/legs in a diagonal fashion, It still looks  to me like a #1 or #2 and I find myself holding my stick into air while  getting hit in low-line.
Moreover, It seems the attacked has enough time to change from head  attack to low-line attack, so he can see my block and move to low-line.

How do you solve that problem?

Thanks


----------



## Blindside (May 12, 2011)

Baiting high and going low is a very common tactic, I use setups all the time hoping to draw a wall block/matching line so I can take advantage of it.  If you repetitively use the wall block your opponent should rightfully remind you that those shouldn't be your primary defense, wall blocks are something of a last resort IMO, they are for when you have nothing else and you only have time to hide behind your stick.  Use your footwork and body movement to avoid attacks and to put yourself on an advantageous angle.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 12, 2011)

Blade2 said:


> Hello all,
> I train in Arnis, and I've noticed, even during slow sparring there is a problem with blocking #1 and #2 (in my system it's / and \ respectively going from up to down), using tip up block, (i.e. like #1 vs #1 and #2 vs #2, although the block might not move like a strike).
> The problem is as follows: if the attack starts from opponent shoulder level, but goes down to knees/legs in a diagonal fashion, It still looks to me like a #1 or #2 and I find myself holding my stick into air while getting hit in low-line.
> Moreover, It seems the attacked has enough time to change from head attack to low-line attack, so he can see my block and move to low-line.
> ...


 
It is resolved with timing. 

If you are too early, i.e. blocking and waiting for him to strike, this gives the opponent plenty of time to go somewhere else. 

If you use the brace block, off hand on stick as well, you are slower to react, and many times one ends up pushing out which is slower in reaction then striking your block. 

So when you go to Chase the stick down you are already late. 

If you cannot try to get the timing as the person working with you is just using you for target practice, then try the following: the leg that is the target is pulled back and strike at their head with your stick. This is called going one on one, which is not preferred, but can send a message. 


If this is your instructor, I would say you should talk the him and ask him to slow down and show you the counter for the system you are learning. 

Good Luck


----------

